

Open source web file system? - tommaxwell

I'm working on a small project and am looking for an open-source, flexible file-upload/manager. It would preferably come with an interface out of the box that can be highly customized, and connect to my backend. It would be accessible by the user, and they could upload their own files. Is there such a thing?
======
jcr
Are you trying to build something similar to DropBox [1] or Box.com [2] ?

There is a comparison of the two services on ibtimes today [3].

Colin Percival (hn:cpercival) has a similar service called tarsnap [4], and at
least some of his source code is open source, possibly all of it (I'm not
sure).

[1] <https://www.dropbox.com/>

[2] <https://www.box.com/>

[3] <http://www.ibtimes.com/dropbox-vs-boxnet-battle-boxes-362734>

[4] <https://www.tarsnap.com/download.html>

~~~
JoachimSchipper
The tarsnap client is not open source, as hinted at on
<https://www.tarsnap.com/legal.html>. Some server-side stuff - like the
kivaloo key-value store - is, but that doesn't seem to be what OP is looking
for.

------
mergy
I have run OpenUpload for years. It is a lot like a YouSendIt system.

<http://openupload.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
tommaxwell
I'll check it out, thanks!

------
bowerbird
filepicker.io is awesome.

-bowerbird

~~~
tommaxwell
I'll check it out!

